# Media Share Gone with Win 7



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I just did my upgrade to Windows 7 and both my DVRs have lost that computer in Media Share. The other computer is showing up under Music and Photos, but the one I just upgraded isn't anymore.

I did the Win 7 upgrade, not a clean install, and I ran Windows Media Player to allow it to catalog my music. I also set under "stream" to automatically allow other devices to play my media. In the network panel, both DVRs show up.

Also, DirecTV2PC works fine (after scamming yet another activation code) so they are connected one way, just not the other.

What am I missing?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm running fine with it, but you will need to change some things on configuration with Media Player.

I use TVersity, and had to reconfigure my folders, and then all worked fine.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm running fine with it, but you will need to change some things on configuration with Media Player.
> 
> I use TVersity, and had to reconfigure my folders, and then all worked fine.


Do you know what I need to change? As fas as I can tell, it is streaming, and it shows DirecTV Media Renderer as allowed.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

islesfan said:


> Do you know what I need to change? As fas as I can tell, it is streaming, and it shows DirecTV Media Renderer as allowed.


Sorry...I don't.....haven't used it in some time - switched to TVersity a year ago.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sorry...I don't.....haven't used it in some time - switched to TVersity a year ago.


Well, if there's anyone out there who can tell me what I'm missing, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

In Win 7 Windows Media player isn't used as in Vista/XP.

Go to control panel, network and sharing center,change advanced sharing settings, media streaming (choose media streaming options)


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

It could be something with the Windows firewall. I had issues with that using MediaPlayer under XP. I haven't tried to get my new Windows7 box visible yet, so I will be curious to hear what you figure out.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

brucegrr said:


> In Win 7 Windows Media player isn't used as in Vista/XP.
> 
> Go to control panel, network and sharing center,change advanced sharing settings, media streaming (choose media streaming options)


That takes me back to the same window that opens when I select Streaming from Windows media player. I did notice in the advanced settings that I had password protected sharing, so I set it to no password, but I still don't have it showing up on the DVR.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I have attached a jpg. Does your setup look like this?


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

brucegrr said:


> I have attached a jpg. Does your setup look like this?


Yep, that's it.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

hmmm

My setup is similar to yours except both computers are Win 7 (one upgrade, one clean install) I was impressed at how easily the media share went. Both computers show up in Media share.

There is a gremlin somewhere.....a setting, a bug.....no answer I know.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I should note that Media Share worked perfectly from this computer this morning (when it was running Vista). I did the upgrade so most of the settings should have transfered.

I should have stuck with Vista. So like microsoft to fix one problem by introducing three.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I have managed to get it to share files such as music with the other Vista PCs, but I still cannot get it to serve to the DVR's.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

My laptop with Win7 shows up on the HRs a day after I turned on sharing from WMP - I think.

But anything I try to play just blips the screen and returns to the menu.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> My laptop with Win7 shows up on the HRs a day after I turned on sharing from WMP - I think.
> 
> But anything I try to play just blips the screen and returns to the menu.


Oh, OK, I didn't think of that. Maybe I just have to wait? I tried re-booting the DVRs, but that didn't do it. Perhaps it will just work tomorrow...


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

islesfan said:


> Oh, OK, I didn't think of that. Maybe I just have to wait? I tried re-booting the DVRs, but that didn't do it. Perhaps it will just work tomorrow...


Did you by any chance rerun your network setup on the DVR? I didnt have to do this when I did my upgrade but you could be affecting your setup.


----------



## looknow12 (Nov 25, 2006)

Works fine for me with Windows 7 Ultimate. I noticed windows media player uses a different term to share. I think it is now called streaming.

Moreover, I've never been successful with XP, Vista, or 7 using Media Share. It works well for about 5 minutes then sound starts to clip, and box freezes.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

brucegrr said:


> In Win 7 Windows Media player isn't used as in Vista/XP.
> 
> Go to control panel, network and sharing center,change advanced sharing settings, media streaming (choose media streaming options)


Perfect, I just changed to Windows 7 too, hadn't checked to see if my DVR could "see" the PC. But when checking the setting you suggested, found the links to the DirecTV device "blocked" by Windows, changed the setting to "Allow".

Thanks.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

sdirv said:


> Perfect, I just changed to Windows 7 too, hadn't checked to see if my DVR could "see" the PC. But when checking the setting you suggested, found the links to the DirecTV device "blocked" by Windows, changed the setting to "Allow".
> 
> Thanks.


Mine defaulted to "allow" but it still doesn't work. The Windows 7 PC is no longer in My Computers on the DVRs.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Movieman said:


> Did you by any chance rerun your network setup on the DVR? I didnt have to do this when I did my upgrade but you could be affecting your setup.


I'm afraid to do that. DOD, DirecTV2PC, and Apps all work flawlessly. I don't want to break that to get this working.

If I didn't mention, the Windows 7 PC sees the DVRs and it will work with DirecTV2PC, but I can't get the music and pictures to go the other way.

It's gotta be something simple that I'm missing, but I can't figure out what.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

DUUUUUUUUH!!!!

I just re-booted the PC and viola, Media Share works!

Thanks for all the suggestions.

P.S. Win 7 takes much longer to boot than Vista. What's up with that?


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

islesfan said:


> DUUUUUUUUH!!!!
> 
> I just re-booted the PC and viola, Media Share works!
> 
> ...


I guess I assumed that you had rebooted.  Tech Support 101......reboot.

Glad it is working now. I have found Win 7 to boot just a tad bit faster. I have a music server (squeeze server) that boots at start up and it takes a bit to get started. Of course anything over 10 seconds is too long. 

All in all I am pleased with Win 7. A few issues but nothing that couldn't be fixed. Out of three computers only one had a single driver (printer) issue. Much better than Vista.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

brucegrr said:


> I guess I assumed that you had rebooted.  Tech Support 101......reboot.
> 
> Glad it is working now. I have found Win 7 to boot just a tad bit faster. I have a music server (squeeze server) that boots at start up and it takes a bit to get started. Of course anything over 10 seconds is too long.
> 
> All in all I am pleased with Win 7. A few issues but nothing that couldn't be fixed. Out of three computers only one had a single driver (printer) issue. Much better than Vista.


I had re-bootes so many times today with the updates, I guess I just thought I had re-booted already. Unfortunately, I hadn't re-booted since I set up the streaming.

On everything but the speed I agree. I had Vista booting and ready to use in 41 seconds. Win 7 takes just over 90 sec. The other thing that is a little weird is that with DirecTV2PC, when I select a show to start watching, I get the spinning ring for a long time. Usually, in the past that meant it wasn't going to work, but once it gets past that, it works great (even a little better than it did in Vista, so it is worth the wait.) Also, a few nice touches making the touch screen a little easier to use.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

islesfan said:


> On everything but the speed I agree. I had Vista booting and ready to use in 41 seconds. Win 7 takes just over 90 sec. The other thing that is a little weird is that with DirecTV2PC, when I select a show to start watching, I get the spinning ring for a long time.


Interesting results.

I migrated to WIN7 from XP.

XP took 58 seconds to load to my desktop fully...WIN7 takes 39 seconds - much faster.

I suspect it depends what you are loading at startup, how much memory you have, what system verfications are done (including network), etc.....but there is no doubt here at all that WIN7 loads fast here.

Also running Office 2007, and even it loads noticably faster under WIN7.

As for MediaShare - working here on all 3 HD DVRs...using TVersity.

I did have to rest my settings after the update to WIN7...but working fine since that.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I changed the settings as brucegrr suggested and now my DVRs see WMP, but Tversity is still missing. With Vista, when I installed Tversity WMP disappeared (not that I need both, but I would prefer Tversity with its transcoding capabililty).


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I know its not the OP's original topic but when I went from Vista to Windows 7 my pc and laptop both boot much faster. Glad though that your MediaShare is working. It did turn out to be something simple.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> XP took 58 seconds to load to my desktop fully...WIN7 takes 39 seconds - much faster.


I've been using Win7 since the first public beta, and it has always booted faster than XP or Vista w/ equivalent software.

However, I have seen slower boot times on systems that have been upgraded from Vista to 7, rather than a clean install being done.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> I changed the settings as brucegrr suggested and now my DVRs see WMP, but Tversity is still missing. With Vista, when I installed Tversity WMP disappeared (not that I need both, but I would prefer Tversity with its transcoding capabililty).


I think with the release of Win7 and the newer TV's we will start to see TVersity go away quietly. With Win7 and a newer TV there is just no need for TVersity or PlayOn.

If you have ever read any of my post's, you would know that I hate TVersity and the way that TVersity "breaks" WMP. Anything that breaks a basic Windows function is useless to me. And PlayOn is not worth $40.00, in fact it's not worth $10.00 IMO.

Lucky for me my TV if fully DLNA compliant and with Windows7 it's a simple right click and my media files play to my TV.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

-Draino- said:


> I think with the release of Win7 and the newer TV's we will start to see TVersity go away quietly. With Win7 and a newer TV there is just no need for TVersity or PlayOn.
> 
> If you have ever read any of my post's, you would know that I hate TVersity and the way that TVersity "breaks" WMP. Anything that breaks a basic Windows function is useless to me. And PlayOn is not worth $40.00, in fact it's not worth $10.00 IMO.
> 
> Lucky for me my TV if fully DLNA compliant and with Windows7 it's a simple right click and my media files play to my TV.


I have seen some messages (not here) saying the WMP12 in Win 7 supports transcoding, but when I tried to play some .avi videos, Media Share said it couldn't play the audio and when I told it to play the video only, it came back with an excessive bitrate error. MPEG2s (with a low-enough bitrate) play fine, of course. My next TV will be one which supports DLNA, but I'm not anticipating buying it very soon.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

bobnielsen said:


> I have seen some messages (not here) saying the WMP12 in Win 7 supports transcoding, but when I tried to play some .avi videos, Media Share said it couldn't play the audio and when I told it to play the video only, it came back with an excessive bitrate error. MPEG2s (with a low-enough bitrate) play fine, of course. My next TV will be one which supports DLNA, but I'm not anticipating buying it very soon.


I get the same errors when I try to play an .avi file.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> I have seen some messages (not here) saying the WMP12 in Win 7 supports transcoding, but when I tried to play some .avi videos, Media Share said it couldn't play the audio and when I told it to play the video only, it came back with an excessive bitrate error. MPEG2s (with a low-enough bitrate) play fine, of course. My next TV will be one which supports DLNA, but I'm not anticipating buying it very soon.


I have not found a file format that I have not been able to play yet. I can play all .avi, .mkv, .wma, .mov, .mpg, .mp3, .wav, and whatever I'm forgetting. I am using Shark007 Win7 codecs and I have to assume that WMP does the transcoding on the fly.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> I've been using Win7 since the first public beta, and it has always booted faster than XP or Vista w/ equivalent software.
> 
> However, I have seen slower boot times on systems that have been upgraded from Vista to 7, rather than a clean install being done.


Mine is an upgrade, but my computer is from early October and it came with the free upgrade. I didn't bother with a clean install since I hardly had anything installed in the first place with Vista. While boot-up is much slower with Win 7 than Vista (but at just over 90 seconds I can't complain too much, it's just twice as long as Vista was), but shut down is also much faster with Win 7. My Vista shut down took nearly 20 seconds, but now it shuts down in 6.

Anyway, everything that worked with Vista is now working with Win 7, so I'm happy.

I had heard of all the touch screen advantages to Win 7, but aside from the larger finger sized taskbar, I haven't seen any real touch screen advantages in Win 7.

Overall, however, working is good! I'll always take working over not working!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

-Draino- said:


> I have not found a file format that I have not been able to play yet. I can play all .avi, .mkv, .wma, .mov, .mpg, .mp3, .wav, and whatever I'm forgetting. I am using Shark007 Win7 codecs and I have to assume that WMP does the transcoding on the fly.


That's encouraging. I wasn't aware that WMP12 supported external codecs but will give them a try.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I didn't have any luck after installing a codec package. I found a number of other Win 7 issues and reinstalled the OS. After that I installed Tversity and it worked right away.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

islesfan said:


> I had re-bootes so many times today with the updates, I guess I just thought I had re-booted already. Unfortunately, I hadn't re-booted since I set up the streaming.
> 
> On everything but the speed I agree. I had Vista booting and ready to use in 41 seconds. Win 7 takes just over 90 sec. The other thing that is a little weird is that with DirecTV2PC, when I select a show to start watching, I get the spinning ring for a long time. Usually, in the past that meant it wasn't going to work, but once it gets past that, it works great (even a little better than it did in Vista, so it is worth the wait.) Also, a few nice touches making the touch screen a little easier to use.


It will be interesting to see if future reboots take as much time. As you have been installing lots of stuff and with the change that happened right after with Media Sharing working, it is possible the machine was doing some other behind the scenes stuff that took longer than usual.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Lee L said:


> It will be interesting to see if future reboots take as much time. As you have been installing lots of stuff and with the change that happened right after with Media Sharing working, it is possible the machine was doing some other behind the scenes stuff that took longer than usual.


I decided to time it again this morning, 81 seconds. A little better. At least I can finally print again. I think Win 7 will probably be better than Vista, but it has been a real pain in upgrading. The upgrade advisor told me so many things that would still work after the upgrade that didn't. Early days...

Anyway, that isn't the point. I just fixed my older PC for my sons to use, and it is a ViiV PC. I have tried to get it to stop serving media now so I don't have to select a computer when I use Media Share and because that computer never served music faithfully. I always blamed the HR20 and 21 for the flaw because I got the ViiV PC just for that reason, to serve music to the DVRs. It was originally designed only for ViiV. Nevertheless, the ViiV PC would often lose its connection to the DVRs after a song and a half or so. Now I'd just like to remove that one, but even when I stop the ViiV server from running, it still serves music and photos to the DVRs. My new PC serves music and photos flawlessly. I would rather not have the older one gumming up the works.


----------



## gmidkiff (May 8, 2007)

Can anyone explain what is happening here.

I have HR23-700 cable connected to my AT&T DSL router. I can get media sharing to work by moving network connection on back of HR23 from top to bottom or bottom to top. It works fine until I reboot the HR23 then I lose the media sharing. If I change network cable again, then it works. I thought only one of the network connections was actually active.

Why would it fix itself if all I change is which network jack I plug into? All I do is alternate connections. 

BTW, I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium on computer now, but had same problem before I upgraded from Vista.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

gmidkiff,

I had the exact same problem with an HR21-700. Precisely the same problem.

For me, the gremlin was a router setting. Once you assign your HR23-700 an 'address reservation' within your router (that is, assign it a static IP address associated with its MAC address) you will work fine. No more moving IP connectors.

Also - if you experience problems with Network Services, set the two addresses on your HR23 manually, instead of using the automatic setting. Then on your router, set up 'port forwarding' for those two addresses associated with your HR23's IP address. Your HR23 will suddenly seem to be running twice as fast...



gmidkiff said:


> Can anyone explain what is happening here.
> 
> I have HR23-700 cable connected to my AT&T DSL router. I can get media sharing to work by moving network connection on back of HR23 from top to bottom or bottom to top. It works fine until I reboot the HR23 then I lose the media sharing. If I change network cable again, then it works. I thought only one of the network connections was actually active.
> 
> Why would it fix itself if all I change is which network jack I plug into? All I do is alternate connections.


----------



## gmidkiff (May 8, 2007)

gct, thanks for the reply.

I assigned a static ip address to the HR23.

Then in Network Services for the HR23 I selected manual.

I went to router firewall settings and am trying to configure port forwarding to the Directv device. Is the traffic TCP or UDP? I tried TCP, then back in the Network Services for the HR23 when I try CONNECT it says network services successfully started but connection failed. Yet when I test connection it says all is well. 

What am I missing?


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I have discovered a new problem with Media Share with my Win 7 PC. I had previously looked at the list of video available on the computer and all of it shows the little movie projector icon rather than the X, so I figured it was all OK. The other day, I finally tried playing one of those videos, and something completely new happened. The screen darkened for about 3 seconds like it was beginning to play the video. Next, it dropped me right back to the play list of videos, bit I got no error message at all. I kept trying more and more videos, but the same thing still happens. I tried some videos that I know worked with Vista, and they do the same thing. Finally, I tested the videos on the computer itself, and they played fine.

So, I'm wondering why, if the videos won't play, do I get no error message and no X next to the video files?


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

gmidkiff,

I think you have neglected to enable UPnP in your router.

That's all I can think of at this time.....


----------

